# Jan. Herfin' at the DOOM SALOON!



## doomXsaloon (Jul 25, 2011)

So, a little behind with the post, but here are some pics of the January Herf at the Doom Saloon. In addition to a night of fine ceegars, lots of great beer was sampled and shared--from homebrew to rare and aged craft brews!

Cause ya gotta eat... Thanks Paul!!









Here's Old Salty, ready to fire up a Surrogates Skull Breaker!









Old Salty, leading a cigar cutting/lighting 101 class to two non-member noobs...









Paul eagerly awaits his tasty stick...









Cave Dave likes it, Oh yeah...









Cowboy D, another non-member, takes a ceegar stance at the bar...









My deliciousness...









Herfin' at the D.S.....next one set for end of March. If you're in the area, send me a PM!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

looks like a great time  glad you enjoyed!


----------



## Machine (Feb 3, 2012)

looks like fun was had by all catch you on the next one.


----------



## doomXsaloon (Jul 25, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> looks like a great time  glad you enjoyed!


Yeah, too bad I went and smoked that Gurkha...we could've flown you in for the March herf! lol


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

looks like fun fellas!


----------

